# The Smokefire Has Arrived



## Perfect Meat (Feb 12, 2020)

The Weber Smokefire has arrived. I will be assembling it today. I have already purchased new 5" casters which are due to arrive today. I will try to cook on it this weekend but as it is due to dump snow on us today and tomorrow, it may have to wait until early next week. I have a shelf mod that I will be trying as well. I will post pictures of first cook and mods as soon as I can.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2020)

Looking forward to your review. Especially regarding flair-ups and grease buildup. Im on the fence between this and the Masterbuilt Gravity Smoker/Grill...JJ


----------



## negolien (Feb 12, 2020)

LOL Nice yeah looking forward to a review.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Not to block u or anything but  for mr. perfect meat. The 560 is an awesome machine virtually set it and forget it.. my 1st ribs were freaking awesome on that rig. Imagine my 2nd cook of ribs on it.


----------



## bregent (Feb 12, 2020)

negolien said:


> Not to block u or anything but for mr. perfect meat. The 560 is an awesome machine virtually set it and forget it.. my 1st ribs were freaking awesome on that rig. Imagine my 2nd cook of ribs on it.



Why would you hijack a thread about the Smokefire pellet grill to mention your Masterbuilt charcoal grill?  Rude!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 12, 2020)

good luck with your new  smokefire, be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Perfect Meat (Feb 12, 2020)

One of the cost compromises Weber made with this new grill was to sell it without stainless steel grates. Here is a link to a company that is making stainless steel grates for the EX4 and EX6. These grates are made with 3/8" rods. They should last forever!!!

https://progrates.com/


----------



## negolien (Feb 12, 2020)

bregent said:


> Why would you hijack a thread about the Smokefire pellet grill to mention your Masterbuilt charcoal grill?  Rude!



The guy asked.. don't be a jerk. I even said not to hijack his thread. U need to check yourself dude.

" Im on the fence between this and the Masterbuilt Gravity Smoker/Grill...JJ"


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 12, 2020)

Inquiring minds will me waiting. Congratulations. . .


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 12, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## mike243 (Feb 26, 2020)

Seen it first hand at Lowes a few minutes ago, only raised the lid and looked to the bottom, looks to me like the drop from side to middle should have been steeper to make the grease run out faster, I hope you have many great cooks with it and any problems with it can be worked out, its not a bad design but nothing has ever been made that was 100% right out of the gate. keep us posted on how it does.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 26, 2020)

Seems like the grease would flow and drain by design but, it does not look like anyone took the accumulation of Ash into account.  The Grease changes from a liquid to a Flammable Mud that accumulates around the burner...JJ


----------



## negolien (Feb 27, 2020)

Any updates Meat? Really wanted a pellet when I got my grill/smoker so keeping an eye out on products.


----------



## Perfect Meat (Feb 27, 2020)

I upgraded the casters to 5" from the stock 3". The burn in went off without a hitch. We have been dealing with snow here so weather hasn't been cooperative for cooking. I plan to cook today and this weekend. I will post results.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

Perfect Meat said:


> I upgraded the casters to 5" from the stock 3". The burn in went off without a hitch. We have been dealing with snow here so weather hasn't been cooperative for cooking. I plan to cook today and this weekend. I will post results.



Wow, how exciting! I've heard nothing but horror stories about pellets not feeding and grease fires. Good luck, maybe a extinguisher close by would be a good idea. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2020)

Disposable Roasting pans, to catch Low and Slow Grease, will be a great addition. For Easy cleanup of grease after steaks or burgers, I am thinking that new DAWN Ultra Powerwash, will make grease removal super fast. Spray on and Wipe away the grease. Rinse food contact sufaces...JJ


----------

